# SS14 Engine numbers Needed for Magneto Order



## stm (Jul 20, 2014)

[/IMG]This Sears 917.25640 has a B&G engine and here's a couple of pics.
The ereplacementoparts.com wants "engine family, type, and code. It would be 12 characters usually, 123456-1234-12." 
Guessing these are references to more modern beasts.
All stabs at this snafu welcome!


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

According to the Owner's/Parts Manual for your SS14, the engine is a "Briggs and Stratton Model Series 320421". It didn't list the other six digits. The Sears parts number is 634A381.
I hope this helps,


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

320421-0132-01


----------



## stm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Jiminri & Bill 
waiting for results of search input now.
Best


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Go to the Briggs website and download the parts & owners manual for your specific engine.
[URL='http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/support/manuals/engine']Briggs manuals[/URL]


----------



## stm (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep I called B&S and they provided a PDF file from which i extracted the part number 298968 and bought on ebay for 40 skinnies. Will report back when running in the future [which is already in progress] sometime after the floods recede. Hopefully....
Thanks all!


----------

